# Vaccinating my kids



## Kashe Hardman (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello!!! 
We are new to the goat world, but loving every minute of it. Our kids begged for goats and so we gave in about two months ago. We have two little bucks that are now three months old. They are doing very well with bottle feeding, as well as alfalfa and grazing. I’m pretty sure they are dogs as they spend a lot of time with our dogs. I never knew I’d love this little kids so much. 
I am wondering when I should deworm and vaccinate my guys. Do they need more than just a tetanus? I’d really appreciate some thoughts so we can keep these little guys happy and healthy


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 2, 2017)

Most breeders give all kids cocci treatment and CDT.


----------



## Rachel (Jul 3, 2017)

Off topic , but careful with the alfalfa! Bucks can get kidney problems very easily with too much calcium rich foods, like alfalfa. Their dietary needs are different from does, especially lactating does (most feed threads on this forum are for does in milk). Try feeding your bucks grass hay instead, like Timothy or Orchard (also probably cheaper) though if your pasture and roughage options are good, they should not need feed supplements at all.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 2, 2017)

That is actually an older idea and has been proven false. Calcium is a much needed part of males' diets. I have given my males free choice alfalfa for years and haven't had a single case of UC.


----------



## Rachel (Jul 3, 2017)

My vet was the one who advised me to stop feeding alfalfa to my bucks and even mentioned that he has seen debilitating cases in bucks as young as 5 months. Why do you think its proven false, other than your personal experience?


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 2, 2017)

Vets are often misleading when it comes to goats. They rarely have much real info. 

Stones are caused by too much phosphorous and too little calcium. The ideal balance is somewhere between 2:1 and 4:1 calcium : phosphorous. Less calcium, and urinary calculi becomes a problem. 

The stones are made out of the excess phosphorous that has crystallized in the urine, though they are coated in a layer of calcium carbonate. When vets take the time to test the stones, they see the calcium coating and assumes the cause of the stones is too much calcium in the goat's diet. The vet usually doesn't see the ill effects too little calcium causes later on.


----------



## Teri ann (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi I have a female showing signs that she could have hers anytime right now. She keeps bracing herself with her back feet. We don't know for sure if this is her first time. We are going to bring babies in house an feed them. It's been in the teens here already. And don't want to lose them. Can I get some information bout cold weather an new born goats.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 2, 2017)

I would recommend leaving the kids with the doe. You can stall her to make sure she has them in your barn. Make sure she has deep, clean bedding and a dry draft free shelter. They are really hardy and persistent to cold if they aren't wet. Make sure the kids get colostrum.


----------



## Teri ann (Dec 18, 2017)

greenTgoats said:


> I would recommend leaving the kids with the doe. You can stall her to make sure she has them in your barn. Make sure she has deep, clean bedding and a dry draft free shelter. They are really hardy and persistent to cold if they aren't wet. Make sure the kids get colostrum.


I don't have barn, have a 3 side house right now. Trying to get more to build up.


----------



## OandA (Jun 8, 2017)

I just got my first goats last week, two 6 week old Nigerian Dwarf does. The breeder I got them from did not do any type of preventative meds so I have ordered Baycox for cocci. When and how often do you do the CDT. Also, what else should I be doing so that these little cuties have a healthy life?


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 2, 2017)

OandA said:


> I just got my first goats last week, two 6 week old Nigerian Dwarf does. The breeder I got them from did not do any type of preventative meds so I have ordered Baycox for cocci. When and how often do you do the CDT. Also, what else should I be doing so that these little cuties have a healthy life?


What exactly are you feeding them?

CDT is 2cc SQ and then another dose 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## Mary Choate (Feb 24, 2018)

greenTgoats said:


> Vets are often misleading when it comes to goats. They rarely have much real info.
> 
> Stones are caused by too much phosphorous and too little calcium. The ideal balance is somewhere between 2:1 and 4:1 calcium : phosphorous. Less calcium, and urinary calculi becomes a problem.
> 
> The stones are made out of the excess phosphorous that has crystallized in the urine, though they are coated in a layer of calcium carbonate. When vets take the time to test the stones, they see the calcium coating and assumes the cause of the stones is too much calcium in the goat's diet. The vet usually doesn't see the ill effects too little calcium causes later on.


I know in my area, the vets are here for the cattle, horses, dogs and cats. Goats are not really worth their effort. It's sad.


----------



## Capracreek (Mar 18, 2018)

It is getting harder and harder to find a vet than knows anything about livestock or is even willing to come out on a farm call. The new vets are pretty determined not to get their hands dirty. It is a sad state of affairs and as more and more laws a made that undermine our agriculture programs we will soon be out of business all together. City folks are not up on animal husbandry and have no clue where their food comes from. Sorry you struck a hot spot.


----------

